# I think my chest is too big (male) because meds



## Maguffin (Oct 23, 2009)

My chest is too big in my opinion. Simple as that. Not in the buff sense, but compared to the rest of my muscles. I believe the reason is because of antidepressants and high levels of estrogen. If I flex it feels hard underneath but it's not all muscle, not by a long shot. But it's nothing like gynocomastia either....not to my knowledge anyway.

It's not surprising because I've been on meds for about 13 years. Last year, the dermatologist found a light brown circle on my forehead. He told me it was often found on women and it's caused by excess estrogen. Hmmm. 

So know I'm trying to workout but all I can see is my big chest. It actually makes me look "buff" but when I wear clothes it makes me look thicker than I want and it's uneven. I just know it's not from working out, it's from the meds and the estrogen. I'd like to get blood work to see if it's correctable.

I just don't know how to move forward. I remember seeing a picture of me without a shirt and my chest was flat - 10 years ago! And I haven't been eating badly and drinking booze 7 days a week in between.

It's so easy to hit a wall and this is definitely something on my mind. I ask myself why workout if I am just going to have this giant chest that makes me look like I have male breasts. lol. or fat. 

Funny thing is I am somewhat underweight and skinny - about 153-157 lbs and about 5-10 to 5-11. My waist is 34 inches, hips 36 inches and chest about 37 inches. 

It's just disappointing because I keep stopping my routines because of this problem. Also I have bad hip flexibility so I've been avoiding front squats. So I avoid that for now and the bench press. The problem isn't 'I have a really strong chest' it's that my chest is built big but starts up high and inside and it's actually bothersome for me. I just want to workout and forget about SA/Depression but I feel this holds me back, because I am a perfectionist and care about my appearance too much.

Any advice? I've asked a similar question w/o mentioning the meds on another site. All they said was to eat clean - a lot, and workout. I want to really get in shape, but I'd prefer to solve this problem, whatever it is.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Maguffin said:


> Funny thing is I am somewhat underweight and skinny - about 153-157 lbs and about 5-10 to 5-11. My waist is 34 inches, hips 36 inches and chest about 37 inches.


Is that measurement of your chest flexed or not flexed?


----------



## Maguffin (Oct 23, 2009)

That was not flexed.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

My chest is bigger and my waist smaller. I feel my chest is big compared to my arms but not grossly big. Are you carrying any fat around your chest? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Maguffin (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea I can send some to you - bout to go to sleep. Thanks for responding.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

You were talking about hormones. If you're interested, one of the ''healthiest'' product is (unfermented) milk. Yes, milk, I mean milk from other species than humans isn't too good for you cause the hormones and other substances inside are dosed for that particular species.


Another source of unwanted hormones are chicken. Usually they are fed with anabolic hormones, aka steroids, to grow big.


Try to avoid this two products for at least 3-4 weeks and see if u see a change.

Also, a set of analysis would be good to take, see if your endocrine glands are working ok in secreting hormones.

Other than that, u could post a pic, if not shirtless, then do it with a tight shirt.


----------

